# Warriors of Chaos (Tzeentch lord on disc)



## pikapes (Sep 24, 2009)

I have had this model sitting around in its box for ages now gathering dust but yesterday i decided it should be be given the respect it deserves and pulled it out of the box and started on it. 

I thought i would do this project log for it and keep you lot up to date on my progress and as i will proberly buy some more for it in the near future so i really want to put this guy at the head of an army i will post those as well here when i have them. 

I spend most of yesterday painting and so far i only have the disk finished i am posting my progress of the model for yesterday and will post how far i got today later tonight.

here are the pictures of my progress so far:-

Picture 1: Side view of disk









Picture 2: Bottom of disk









Picture 3: Over head view of disk









Picture 4:Left side view of lord









Picture 5: Right side view of lord









Please tell me your thoughts on what i have done so far and any tip you can give me thanks for taking the time to look at this and i look forward to your posts. :biggrin:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great work bro (now he can stop moaning) +rep


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You paint seems very thick - that's giving it a bit of a blobby look. Also, it looks a little flat-have you thought about shading and highlighting?


----------



## pikapes (Sep 24, 2009)

i spend most of today painting also so here is my progress for today.

picture 1:









picture 2:









picture 3:









picture 4:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good, but remember watering down paints makes a paint job look much better. Also, think about highlighting your models


----------



## pikapes (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks for the tips =] i will try highlighting when i get a chance but its some thing im not really that good at any pointers on it you can give me?


----------

